# watching the munster match on the net



## clonboy (23 May 2008)

hi,, currently away in sweden so does anyone know if its possible to see the game on the net tomorrow,, have not been able to see if any of the pubs here will be able to show it for us??????


----------



## Eanair (23 May 2008)

I've used MediaZone (I think it's just [broken link removed]) before - it's not free, but you can either watch the match live or download it afterwards. I think it's US$4. Couldn't find any free services, but if you find one, I'd be interested.


----------



## mik_da_man (23 May 2008)

There are sites that show all the sport - a bit of googling should find it for you.
Live sport streaming or similar.
I'm wary to recommend one as I'm not too sure if it's 100% legal

Mik


----------



## superdrog (23 May 2008)

You can watch the Munster game free on . The link will be available from a few hours before kick-off. Download the application and unzip it , then refresh and watch.
I have used this site many times , its safe and totally free.
Enjoy the game........


----------



## DavyJones (23 May 2008)

Nice one superdrog.


----------



## superdrog (23 May 2008)

If you want to put it on a tv then go to Power City, they are very helpful. You can buy the whole thing. It's called a (Philex) 'Universal DVD to TV kit' it will only set you back 10 Euro (best tenner you'll ever spend), make sure you get at least 5 mtr long cables. Connect the S Video and Stereo cables from your TV to your lap top. Select the correct AV channel on your TV, then simultaneously press the fn and F5 buttons on your PC and hey presto! 

Welcome to football overload...................hope you have an understanding partner    

By the way, it's also great for watching music videos from YouTube!


----------



## superdrog (24 May 2008)

Link for the Munster game now up. Just follow the instructions.


----------



## silvermints (24 May 2008)

Does anybody know if the kit Superdrog referred to is available outside of Power City for those of us not near Dublin.


----------



## superdrog (24 May 2008)

silvermints said:


> Does anybody know if the kit Superdrog referred to is available outside of Power City for those of us not near Dublin.


You should be able to pick up one in any good computer store, Dont pay any more than a tenner though.


----------



## gebbel (24 May 2008)

superdrog said:


> You should be able to pick up one in any good computer store, Dont pay any more than a tenner though.



What is the picture quality like? Is it grainy and jumpy like most internet transmissions I have seen? Almost unwatchable


----------



## superdrog (24 May 2008)

gebbel said:


> What is the picture quality like? Is it grainy and jumpy like most internet transmissions I have seen? Almost unwatchable


Well Im watching the Scottish Cup Final on it at the moment and I have to say it is good quality.


----------



## BlueSpud (24 Feb 2009)

What broadband speed do you have, and what contention ratio?


----------

